# Now in Shop: New Pansy Flowers and Ruby Birthstone!



## Justin (Jul 1, 2016)

*Now in Shop
New Pansy Flowers and Ruby Birthstone!*





​
Hey everyone! The Shop has just been refreshed with our latest item additions and removals for July.

*Added:
*

July Birthstone (Ruby)
Red Pansy
White Pansy
Yellow Pansy
*Removed:
*

June Birthstone (Pearl)
Red Cosmo
White Cosmo
Yellow Cosmo
Our newest collectibles, the Pansy flowers, will be available in the Shop from now until the end of August. Don't forget to pick them up before then! At the same time, the Cosmo flowers have been put away into the vault for now. Expect them to return sometime next year most likely.

Enjoy!


----------



## f11 (Jul 1, 2016)

First


----------



## tearypastel (Jul 1, 2016)

these look really cute!! good job ^^


----------



## chapstick (Jul 1, 2016)

I bought my first pansy!!! And my first collectible...


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 1, 2016)

Awesome! I really want to buy one but I promised someone the TBT they gave me for my birthday birthstone would go towards that. Oh well, I have a couple of months.


----------



## chapstick (Jul 1, 2016)

WOO I gifted one YAYY


----------



## UnicornPrincessOfDoom (Jul 1, 2016)

Dang I missed the june birth stone :/


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2016)

ay sweet brb picking up 12 red ones


----------



## Jared:3 (Jul 1, 2016)

good to see them, I hope we get more rare flowers


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 1, 2016)

Why is it only letting me display 1 pansy?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Why is it only letting me display 1 pansy?



Did you unmark the hidden box?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 1, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Did you unmark the hidden box?



yup, they and my red candies are unmarked

- - - Post Merge - - -

OH WAIT the active was unchecked


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2016)

Yeah i had that when I got all my carnations had to check and uncheck stuff so they'd be visible, heh


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 1, 2016)

Hooray more flowers! They look nice


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2016)

woop bought 13 of em no regrets


----------



## Amilee (Jul 1, 2016)

yeeees i waited for this *-*
i love them thanks! <3


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 1, 2016)

wow what a bunch of pansies


----------



## piske (Jul 1, 2016)

woo hoo! white pansies are one of my fav flowers in the game :>


----------



## Tensu (Jul 1, 2016)

Good thing I stocked up on cosmos! Pansies are pretty nice too.


----------



## iovis (Jul 1, 2016)

These are so cute!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jul 1, 2016)

I NEED THAT RUBY NOW!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jul 1, 2016)

These are really nice!  Can't wait for those hybrids and roses


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 1, 2016)

Finally, the good flowers are here!


----------



## King Dorado (Jul 1, 2016)

Tom said:


> Finally, the good flowers are here!



orange cosmos and blue pansies?


----------



## xenoblade (Jul 1, 2016)

Tom said:


> Finally, the good flowers are here!



don't ever talk to me and my one white cosmo again tom


jk


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 1, 2016)

ooh nice!!  the white pansies and the ruby are great


----------



## Trip (Jul 1, 2016)

I wish I had enough for that ruby.


----------



## The Pennifer (Jul 1, 2016)

Loving the pansies!


----------



## N a t (Jul 1, 2016)

Thank you! My goal is to own every flower collectible, even if it postpones my hammer hunt. >>

I now have every flower currently released, hehehe.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Expect them to return next year, most likely!"

e_e

"most likely!"

Don't say that, it scares me.


----------



## xenoblade (Jul 1, 2016)

stocking up on as many pansies as possible so i can sell them for a higher price later when they come off the market. >:3


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 1, 2016)

Yay, pansies~ Also my birthstone is here once again


----------



## N a t (Jul 1, 2016)

Vizionari said:


> Yay, pansies~ Also my birthstone is here once again



Happy almost birthday!


----------



## I_Jessie_12_xx (Jul 1, 2016)

These look amazing! Wow I wish I could have them in game ha


----------



## Blu Rose (Jul 1, 2016)

remember the days when the birthstones weren't switched until like halfway through the month?


----------



## King Dorado (Jul 1, 2016)

I_Jessie_12_xx said:


> These look amazing! Wow I wish I could have them in game ha



ah....
you can.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 1, 2016)

Alright! I thought the Cosmos probably weren't going to return again. I'd buy them, but I don't wanna ruin my lineup.


----------



## ctapple (Jul 1, 2016)

Justin said:


> *Now in Shop
> New Pansy Flowers and Ruby Birthstone!*
> 
> 
> ...





I am wondering what is the point of these collectibles?


----------



## King Dorado (Jul 1, 2016)

ah I was hoping there'd be a Dreamcatcher collectible for Canada Day...
(or maybe a hockey stick)


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 1, 2016)

Blu Rose said:


> remember the days when the birthstones weren't switched until like halfway through the month?



fun times

lets return to them

- - - Post Merge - - -



ctapple said:


> I am wondering what is the point of these collectibles?



there is no point other than to have more collectibles

- - - Post Merge - - -



King Dad said:


> ah I was hoping there'd be a Dreamcatcher collectible for Canada Day...
> (or maybe a hockey stick)



bring back the special snowflake

from my understanding Canada is snow and ice 24/7, so it'd be perfect


----------



## xenoblade (Jul 1, 2016)

i lowkey plan to dominate the world with as many pansies as i can get lmao

i love pansies


----------



## Peter (Jul 1, 2016)

ctapple said:


> I am wondering what is the point of these collectibles?



Collectibles are exactly that - something to be collected, and they are displayed as small icons in the sidebar underneath your info. You can buy them directly from the store, or you can trade with other users.


----------



## jiny (Jul 1, 2016)

i bought a white pansy


----------



## Mentagon (Jul 1, 2016)

Peter said:


> Collectibles are exactly that - something to be collected, and they are displayed as small icons in the sidebar underneath your info. You can buy them directly from the store, or you can trade with other users.


So they're just for display purposes only? Alrighty...


----------



## vel (Jul 1, 2016)

cute! only if i had enough tbt to have a good collectible line-up.


----------



## xenoblade (Jul 1, 2016)

i just spent half of my tbt buying 13 pansies i'm dead


----------



## DaCoSim (Jul 2, 2016)

Awe. Pansies. I luv pansies. Just wish there was a BLUE one!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hey jubs. I luv the new flowers. Don't get me wrong. But I've got a blue theme going!!!! Help a sister out please!!!!!  Ya know I luv ya either way but PLEASE release a blue flower for me!!!! Pretty please!!!


----------



## oath2order (Jul 2, 2016)

I like the White Pansy collectible because it basically describes me perfectly if you know what I mean


----------



## f11 (Jul 2, 2016)

Anyone else always thought white pansy looked kind of more purple than white?


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 2, 2016)

Crys said:


> Anyone else always thought white pansy looked kind of more purple than white?



Yeah haha

Even the white part of looks like it has a purplish tint xD


----------



## Taj (Jul 2, 2016)

DaCoSim said:


> Awe. Pansies. I luv pansies. Just wish there was a BLUE one!!!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Hey jubs. I luv the new flowers. Don't get me wrong. But I've got a blue theme going!!!! Help a sister out please!!!!! &#55357;&#56841; Ya know I luv ya either way but PLEASE release a blue flower for me!!!! Pretty please!!!



Ban for complaining about flowers. 

But these pansies are pretty cool. Just hoping we get some rare flower like Jacob's Ladder or Gold Roses


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 2, 2016)

So cute! Once I get tbt I will buy some but I dont have enough right now XD


----------



## N a t (Jul 2, 2016)

neester14 said:


> Ban for complaining about flowers.
> 
> But these pansies are pretty cool. Just hoping we get some rare flower like Jacob's Ladder or Gold Roses



I've been wanting a Jacob's Ladder since Cosmos were announced >>


----------



## The Pennifer (Jul 2, 2016)

Cadbberry said:


> So cute! Once I get tbt I will buy some but I dont have enough right now XD


Do you really have zero bells? I would gift you 120 so you can buy one each!


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 2, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> Do you really have zero bells? I would gift you 120 so you can buy one each!



Oh no, dont worry about it!


----------



## DaCoSim (Jul 3, 2016)

neester14 said:


> Ban for complaining about flowers.
> 
> But these pansies are pretty cool. Just hoping we get some rare flower like Jacob's Ladder or Gold Roses



Ha!!!!! But I need blue ones!!!!


----------



## aleshapie (Jul 3, 2016)

DaCoSim said:


> Ha!!!!! But I need blue ones!!!!



I am not holding my breath for the hybrids....


----------



## The Pennifer (Jul 3, 2016)

aleshapie said:


> I am not holding my breath for the hybrids....


Good thing ... lol ... or your face would turn as blue as them!!!! ♥ ♥ ♥


----------



## iicookehmonstar (Jul 4, 2016)

I wish I had enough for the July birthstone! DX


----------



## vel (Jul 4, 2016)

i would stock up but i have limited tbt


----------



## Skyfall (Jul 4, 2016)

I loooooooove these new flower series you guys have going.  So pretty!  Thank you!


----------



## N a t (Jul 5, 2016)

Skyfall said:


> I loooooooove these new flower series you guys have going.  So pretty!  Thank you!



I knowww, it has become my goal to own one of every flower the mods release ;w; I love them so much.

- - - Post Merge - - -

It'll be just like my in-game collection, ><


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 7, 2016)

It's very tempting to purchase a pansy flower collectible!


----------



## vel (Jul 10, 2016)

the new forum skin is cute just gotta say that


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 16, 2016)

July has the best birthstone. >;D <3 Rubies.<3


----------



## Jared:3 (Jul 16, 2016)

There cute but a waste of my TBT lol


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 16, 2016)

Jared:3 said:


> There cute but a waste of my TBT lol



Yeah, I would like some more but.....bit too expensive


----------



## N a t (Jul 16, 2016)

Jared:3 said:


> There cute but a waste of my TBT lol



Flowers are never a waste ;_;

They're so cute and colorful.


----------



## Licorice (Jul 19, 2016)

the white pansies are adorable


----------

